# 22 Zoll vs. 24 Zoll



## B3RG1 (28. Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
nachdem ich heute mein erstes eigenes System im Eigenbau bestellt habe, bleibt aber nach wie vor die Frage nach dem passenden Monitor bzw. dessen Größe.
Der Sitzabstand beträgt bei mir so zwischen 60 und 70 cm und eigentlich besagt ja so ne Faustregel, der Sitzabstand solle das Dreifache der Bildschirmdiagonale in cm betragen. Bei 24 Zoll (~60 cm) wären das ja 1,80m.
Mal ehrlich, bei vielen von uns ist das schon so ? 
Zur Auswahl stehen nun ein 22 Zoller (Samsung Syncmaster 2233RZ) und ein 24 Zoller (Samsung Syncmaster BX2450), jeweils mit der passenden Auflösung von 1.650 x 1.050 (22 Zoll) und Full HD, sprich 1.920 x 1.080 beim 24er.
Als Graka wird ne GTX 460 verbaut, schafft die (nach OC natürlich ) Full HD mit hohen Details und AA/AF in spielbaren FPS?? (natürlich aktuelle Games wie CoD BO, Modern Warfare 2, Crysis??)
Also, der langen Rede kurzer Sinn, zu was würdet ihr mir raten bzw. wie siehts bei euch aus?
22 Zoll mit 1.680 x 1.050 oder 24 Zoll mit 1.920 x 1.080 bei ner Entfernung von 60-70 cm

P.S. restliches Sys: AMD Phenom X6 1055, 4 GB G.Skill Ripjaws, Be Quiet Straight Power 580 Watt


----------



## mosare (28. Dezember 2010)

ich habe selbst nen 22 zoll monitor zuhause und sitze "nur" 70 cm entfernt und tendiere zurzeit klar zu einem 24 zoll oder sogar 27 zoll! hast einfach mehr spielspass mit einem grossen monitor (mittendrin gefühl, je nach genre auch übersichtlicher)..und das mit der bildschirmdiagnoale multipliziert mit 3 für den optimalen sitzabstand, stimmt seit full hd existiert, bestimmt nicht mehr

wenn du beispielweise auf einem tv full hd geniessen willst, solltest du bei einem 42 zoll nicht weiter als 2.5-3 m entfernt sitzen  ansonsten siehst du den unterschied von hd-ready zu full hd gar nicht...

eine übertaktete gtx460 müsste für die aktuellen games, mit einer auflösung von 1920X1080 und auf hoch gestellten details, noch knapp funzzen


----------



## Hansvonwurst (28. Dezember 2010)

Die Sitzabstand-Regel gilt für Fernseher, bei Computerbildschirmem ist das Gefühl entscheidend. Mir persönlich reichen bei 60cm die 22Zoll vom 2233Rz.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (28. Dezember 2010)

Bei deiner GTX 460 rate ich dir eher zum 22"er mit ner Auflösung von 1.650 x 1.050 , sonst wirst du nicht allzu lange deinen Spielspaß damit haben.
Möchtest du demnächst nochmal zur 470/480/570 oder besser aufrüsten, kauf dir lieber den 24"er.

Habe selbst einen 24" mit einer Auflösung von 1920x1200 und sitze ca. 1m entfernt oder auch etwas mehr. Beim Schreiben halt etwas dichter und beim Zocken rücke ich weiter weg, bes. bei Shootern oder Rennspielen, sonst ist es alles andere als übersichtlich.

Edit: Sitze gerade auf Arbeit vor einem 22" und auch mind. geschätze 80 cm entfernt, aber das nimmt wohl jeder anders wahr.


----------



## B3RG1 (28. Dezember 2010)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Möchtest du demnächst nochmal zur 470/480/570 oder besser aufrüsten, kauf dir lieber den 24".


Die GTX 460 bleibt wahrscheinlich so 'n halbes Jahr im PC, dann wird nachgerüstet.
Erweist die mir so lange noch den Dienst in 1.920 x 1.080 ??


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (28. Dezember 2010)

Nen halbes Jahr, joa das passt, erwarte aber keine Wunder in Crysis oder Metro oder generell aktuellen anspruchsvolleren Spielen wie auch CoD 7 oder Battlefield BC2, da kommt schon meine 470 ins stottern.
Was möchtest du denn so zocken?

Wie auch immer, greif lieber gleich zum 24"er, nen Monitor kauft man ja schließlich nicht jährlich, zumindest ich nicht , aber plane schonmal ein GPU-Upgrade ein, der Rest deines Systems bietet schonmal eine hervorragende Basis dafür.


----------



## B3RG1 (28. Dezember 2010)

Der 24" wird's jetzt höchstwahrscheinlich werden, ne schnellere Grafikkarte ist in nem halben Jahr da und da möchte ich nicht schon wieder nen neuen Moni kaufen.
In erster Linie wird CoD, GTA 4 oder auch Starcraft 2 
gezockt, also ne bunte Mischung 
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe, morgen wird bestellt.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (28. Dezember 2010)

Ohoh, na dann stell mal nicht gleich auf Max! 

StarCraft 2 frisst auch ordentlich und GTA 4 sowieso.
Weise Entscheidung mit dem 24"er. 

Wieviel VRam hat deine 460 eigentlich?
756 oder 1024 MB Modell?


----------



## GoldenMic (28. Dezember 2010)

Also, ich hab nen 22"er mit Full HD. Finde aber 24 Zoll kann man nehmen. Meine GTX460 schafft es jedenfalls locker  1024mb ram versteht sich.
Sitzabstand zwischen 60 und 80 cm


----------



## B3RG1 (28. Dezember 2010)

Ja, hab ich auch nicht erwartet, dass die GTX 460 alles in max. packt, aber "Hoch" und nicht grade "Sehr Hoch" dürft glaub schon möglich sein (mit bisschen tuning )
Is natürlich ne 1 GB Version 
Wobei GTA 4 ja mehr der CPU-Killer is oder?


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (28. Dezember 2010)

Na dann schaffst du es noch ein halbes Jahr, mit ein bissel OC sowieso, nur halt nicht mit "Extrem"-Einstellungen 

Bei Spielen, die Tesselation unterstützen, das dann besser abstellen, das schluckt ohne Ende.


----------

